# Vostok Watch



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

I`ve seen a Vostok watch that hasnt as yet been released yetDiver style watch, could you give me any input as to the quality of Vostok watches, i`m presuming from other threads that these watches are not solely Russian origin now (?) .

The model i`m interested in is Men's Vostok Europe NH25A/5105141 Anchar diver watch.

any info appreciated :to_become_senile:

Chris


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Adz said:


> I`ve seen a Vostok watch that hasnt as yet been released yetDiver style watch, could you give me any input as to the quality of Vostok watches, i`m presuming from other threads that these watches are not solely Russian origin now (?) .
> 
> The model i`m interested in is Men's Vostok Europe NH25A/5105141 Anchar diver watch.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, Vostok and Vostok Europe are not the same company. I've asked that question myself before, check here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=54490

Vostok Europe, for the most part at least, has some more expensive watches than the Russian Vostoks.

OOOOHHH!!! Very nice, the Anchar! We want photos if you get it!!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd love to hear more about peoples experience with the Vostok-Europe range. One of these has replaced A Citizen Promaster Carbon atomic on my wish list. Until about a month ago, I was only looking at watches that were accurate to atomic standards, now I'm salivating at mechanical watches that can be out by 30s per day.

Don't know if this makes me weird for accepting less than current perfection or more human by realising that life generally isn't normally assessed second by second, so why try to live by it.

End of Philosophy lesson, I just know that the Black & Green Icebreaker is just :man_in_love: to me.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I know that some members have them, let's see if someone comes forward... accuse yourselves!!


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve seen a Vostok watch that hasnt as yet been released yetDiver style watch, could you give me any input as to the quality of Vostok watches, i`m presuming from other threads that these watches are not solely Russian origin now (?) .
> ...


if i manage to get hold of one i will post pics

Chris


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I own a Vostok Europe k34 with PVD coating, timings not bad, it gains just under 1 minute in a week, the plating seems sturdy enough and its a good hefty watch, as a previous comment says though Vostok Europe are not completely Russian, yes the movements are, but the cases are "made in China" as some are stamped inside. Overall I like mine, but try and shop around, I got mine in February this year for Â£80 from a watch dealer on German *bay, new and boxed with a filled in warranty card.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Found this on you tube and I though it might be interesting to post


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Now that's exquisite TORTURE having to watch that without the money to buy one! :cray: I'm now torn between the Arktika & the Maxim Gorky as to my favourite. Interested to see they are using tritium cells - i really like that idea.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Now that's exquisite TORTURE having to watch that without the money to buy one! :cray: I'm now torn between the Arktika & the Maxim Gorky as to my favourite. Interested to see they are using tritium cells - i really like that idea.


Yeap, they have some very nice watches, I'm getting more and more interested. We should probably wait a little while anyway as the new models will have the tritium vials... and maybe the older lumed ones will go on sale??..


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's exquisite TORTURE having to watch that without the money to buy one! :cray: I'm now torn between the Arktika & the Maxim Gorky as to my favourite. Interested to see they are using tritium cells - i really like that idea.
> ...


I'll probably content myself with getting a new vostok amphibia diver (I know it's a different company) as my next one - did you say you were going to pm someone a trusted seller? If so, could you pm me as well :thumbsup: .


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Found this on you tube and I though it might be interesting to post


Thanks for the vid kutusov,Makes it look better than the pics!.

i`ve been in touch with a dealer and it seems they are still 2-3 weeks away from delivery

just need to keep on waitin `









Chris


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Adz said:


> Thanks for the vid kutusov,Makes it look better than the pics!.
> 
> i`ve been in touch with a dealer and it seems they are still 2-3 weeks away from delivery
> 
> ...


They look a lot better than you could tell from the pics! Still, it's a freaking 48mm watch!!! Too big for me... :crybaby:


----------

